# Coughing like I'm dying



## QKNatasha

So I have upper respiratory infection. First time sick since I stopped smoking in July. 


But honestly I never had this much pain from coughing when I smoked. 


What do I need to do. I can't vape. Like at all. Every time I try my poor broken lungs end up on the floor next to me.


I'm on 30 watt. I vape 6mg juice. Can I add pure VG to my current 6mg juice to "dilute" it a little?


----------



## antonherbst

Please just amend your will to let your vape mods be left to out pif trust when you do.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst

Unfortunately i cant help with your problem as i dont kniw the science behind the diy mixers.


----------



## KZOR

@QKNatasha 

Try to follow the tips below and see if it helps. 


Decrease your nicotine strength: You might need to vape a bit more to feel satisfied, but lower nicotine strengths are better for a gentle throat hit.
Use higher-VG liquids: VG is great for clouds, but the throat hit is really smooth at anything over 70 % VG.
Reduce your power setting: Lower-power vaping keeps the vapour cool and the throat hit gentle.
Choose a sweet flavour: Sweet, creamy or bakery ejuices offer a generally smooth throat hit. Coffees and tobaccos can have the same effect too.
Open up your airflow: More airflow makes the vapour cooler and less concentrated, reducing throat hit.
Stick with cotton wicks: Cotton offers a subtle throat hit, but it’s less than with other wicking materials.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Alex

I know this is contrary to popular opinion, but what works for me is high PG menthololated juices. PG will kill the germs, the menthol will freeze any of the remaining hard core ones and soothe your throat.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## QKNatasha

Alex said:


> I know this is contrary to popular opinion, but what works for me is high PG menthololated juices. PG will kill the germs, the menthol will freeze any of the remaining hard core ones and soothe your throat.


I actually went and got a bottle of 3mg menthol.


antonherbst said:


> Please just amend your will to let your vape mods be left to out pif trust when you do.




Oh hell no. I'll live just to keep up my vape collection

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## QKNatasha

Alex said:


> I know this is contrary to popular opinion, but what works for me is high PG menthololated juices. PG will kill the germs, the menthol will freeze any of the remaining hard core ones and soothe your throat.


This definitely helps soothing the burn when inhaling. Just tried it and it definitely makes a difference.

Thanks for the great tip.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AniDey

Hope you feel better soon, @QKNatasha 
I just had to laugh at you and @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Alex said:


> I know this is contrary to popular opinion, but what works for me is high PG menthololated juices. PG will kill the germs, the menthol will freeze any of the remaining hard core ones and soothe your throat.



@Alex I would be inclined to agree, since PG is apparently used in air-cons in office blocks to kill germs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## AlphaDog

QKNatasha said:


> So I have upper respiratory infection. First time sick since I stopped smoking in July.
> 
> 
> But honestly I never had this much pain from coughing when I smoked.
> 
> 
> What do I need to do. I can't vape. Like at all. Every time I try my poor broken lungs end up on the floor next to me.
> 
> 
> I'm on 30 watt. I vape 6mg juice. Can I add pure VG to my current 6mg juice to "dilute" it a little?


Rather go to the doctor and get checked out? I don’t think advising you to turn to DIY concoctions is the responsible thing to do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

QKNatasha said:


> So I have upper respiratory infection. First time sick since I stopped smoking in July.
> 
> 
> But honestly I never had this much pain from coughing when I smoked.
> 
> 
> What do I need to do. I can't vape. Like at all. Every time I try my poor broken lungs end up on the floor next to me.
> 
> 
> I'm on 30 watt. I vape 6mg juice. Can I add pure VG to my current 6mg juice to "dilute" it a little?


Hello friend, I've been vapeing for approximately four years and have worked my nic.down to 3m from 18.When I first started I went through a bit of coughing but it subsided. I initially vaped only menthol tobacco juice.A couple of weeks ago I was vapeing and for reasons unbeknownst I went into a coughing fit like I'd never experienced before or since, it was an itch in my throat that I couldn't scratch and the fit was scary to say the least. I've no idea what caused it and thankfully it's never returned. Our forum allies have offered tips (I'm at a loss to assist you,sorry ) that may help,and I think this too shall pass. 
Good luck and remember that you've stopped smoking and things will only get better health wise!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

kev mac said:


> Hello friend, I've been vapeing for approximately four years and have worked my nic.down to 3m from 18.When I first started I went through a bit of coughing but it subsided. I initially vaped only menthol tobacco juice.A couple of weeks ago I was vapeing and for reasons unbeknownst I went into a coughing fit like I'd never experienced before or since, it was an itch in my throat that I couldn't scratch and the fit was scary to say the least. I've no idea what caused it and thankfully it's never returned. Our forum allies have offered tips (I'm at a loss to assist you,sorry ) that may help,and I think this too shall pass.
> Good luck and remember that you've stopped smoking and things will only get better health wise!



@kev mac Well said!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@QKNatasha I gave up smoking many times in my life  and every time I got sick AFTER giving up. What??? I've given up smoking and now I get sick?? Strange, but true! Imo only, I think it's the immune system adjusting to not having to deal with all the toxins!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## QKNatasha

AlphaDog said:


> Rather go to the doctor and get checked out? I don’t think advising you to turn to DIY concoctions is the responsible thing to do.


Already been to the doctor twice with antibiotics prescribed on both occasions.


----------



## Simon Kruger

A respiratory infection can be mild or it can become serious. I would rather get some Nicotine patches and wait for my body to heal. The last thing you want to do is aggravate a situation that you are already struggling with. Get better first.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jones

yep this is normal to get either bronchitis or sinusitus after quitting smoking.
its your body getting rid of the toxins and cleansing itself.
just get lots of fluids ( not alcohol ) lots of vit c and immune boosters and ride out the storm.
rather try and avoid vaping as far as possible and definetly DO NOT pick up the stinkies again

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Jones said:


> yep this is normal to get either bronchitis or sinusitus after quitting smoking.
> its your body getting rid of the toxins and cleansing itself.
> just get lots of fluids ( not alcohol ) lots of vit c and immune boosters and ride out the storm.
> rather try and avoid vaping as far as possible and definetly DO NOT pick up the stinkies again



@Jones I agree. @QKNatasha get Nicorette chewing gum for your nicotine fix until you can vape again. It's available from Clicks and DisChem in nic strengths of 2mg or 4mg in each piece of gum. The flavours are Regular (AWFUL!!!), Mint (refreshing) and Tutti Fruitti (tastes too much like sweets and I was inclined to chew too many pieces because of that). Nicorette is excellent. I used it to stop smoking, but I still wanted my nic fix, so instead of using it for a while, I used it for 3 years (which you're not supposed to do) until I started vaping 2 months ago.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked

@QKNatasha I've just come across a Flu Vape made by All Day Vapes 
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-fluvape/



They will make any nicotine strength that you ask for and what is really good, is that they have a basic price for e-liquid without nic, and then they charge R1,50 extra per mg of nic that is added - so you pay for what you get. 

I haven't tried their Flu Vape yet, but according to the customer review which you can read on their website, it's good for sinus problems, which I have. I've tried some of their other e-liquids and they're very good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QKNatasha

Hooked said:


> @QKNatasha I've just come across a Flu Vape made by All Day Vapes
> https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-fluvape/
> View attachment 112131
> 
> 
> They will make any nicotine strength that you ask for and what is really good, is that they have a basic price for e-liquid without nic, and then they charge R1,50 extra per mg of nic that is added - so you pay for what you get.
> 
> I haven't tried their Flu Vape yet, but according to the customer review which you can read on their website, it's good for sinus problems, which I have. I've tried some of their other e-liquids and they're very good!


I love all day vapes!
Will definitely look in to this.
Thanks for the heads up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

QKNatasha said:


> I love all day vapes!
> Will definitely look in to this.
> Thanks for the heads up


@QKNatasha I love them too - they make such interesting flavours. I bought 4 bottles from them recently for the first time and I'm impressed! I've joined the Juice Club on their website and I'll be writing reviews on those juices soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

QKNatasha said:


> So I have upper respiratory infection. First time sick since I stopped smoking in July.
> 
> 
> But honestly I never had this much pain from coughing when I smoked.
> 
> 
> What do I need to do. I can't vape. Like at all. Every time I try my poor broken lungs end up on the floor next to me.
> 
> 
> I'm on 30 watt. I vape 6mg juice. Can I add pure VG to my current 6mg juice to "dilute" it a little?


Probably going to get hammered for this, but just leave the vape alone for 2 days, dont smoke, dont vape at all. Nothing, nada. Whether its menthol, ice, peppermint, it doesnt matter.
I have very poor lungs, severe asthma, had a collapsed lung a few years ago and had pneumonia on various occasions. So i regularly sit with lung issues. If you want to recover fast, stop everything. Get a nebulizer (cheap at Dischem) and steam 3 times a day with a saline solution. Dont mess with your lungs bud, 2 days without vape wont kill you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac

Hooked said:


> @QKNatasha I gave up smoking many times in my life  and every time I got sick AFTER giving up. What??? I've given up smoking and now I get sick?? Strange, but true! Imo only, I think it's the immune system adjusting to not having to deal with all the toxins!


For sure,it's sort of like kicking dope your body craves what you're denying it and you get the cold turkey syndrome only not as bad thankfully. It's been my experience that the worst of it only lasts a couple of days and then it's mostly mental craves. 
This is when we just need to man up.Fortunately for me vapeing saved me from these evils and quitting was pretty easy for me this last time,it's been about four years. I hate sounding corny but vapeing does save lives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

sometimes this symptoms is your brain wanting you to smoke again. I know I am late with this but someone else might seek the same answer to the same question.i think @Alex posted a thread on other chemicals that your body craves or was it @Andre


----------



## Resistance

it was @Alex 19/4/2014

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

How did you eventually resolve the problem? @QKNatasha


----------



## QKNatasha

Menthol juice for the win! 

I had to take the wattage all the way down to 30 watt and could only breathe with menthol juice. 

Actually helped clear both my nose and my chest. 

Got sick again now 3 weeks again and ran back to my menthol 


Hooked said:


> How did you eventually resolve the problem? @QKNatasha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

@qtnatasha I am happy you found a fix for your situation.what trouble me is you getting sick so much


----------



## QKNatasha

Resistance said:


> @qtnatasha I am happy you found a fix for your situation.what trouble me is you getting sick so much


I know right... Must be old age...

I never got sick this much while I was smoking. Suppose it's my body fighting its little ass off trying to undo the damage I done to it for almost 20 years from smoking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

QKNatasha said:


> I know right... Must be old age...
> 
> I never got sick this much while I was smoking. Suppose it's my body fighting its little ass off trying to undo the damage I done to it for almost 20 years from smoking.



Old age!? At 32!!!!
20 years of smoking!!!

Eisch girl, your'e still a puppy! Lol, says the one that went into major depression turning 30, don't ask...

Your body will go into shock dropping those chemicals you got used to from smoking. It just needs some time to re calibrate your immune system, that's all.

I used to get serious lung infections at least once a year when smoking. Still get the sniffles but it stays in the upper respiratory tract and have not needed to take a day off sick (due to germs, not injuries) in two years. Just hang in there, every day not smoking improves and restores your body.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

What juices are you vaping? Maybe you have some reaction to a flavouring or something in the flavouring.

Since I have been using WS-23 in my fruit mixes I started having a cough now and then. But a real smokers cough. I hope it's the WS-23. Going to drop it in the next few batches of juices I make and see if things improve.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> What juices are you vaping? Maybe you have some reaction to a flavouring or something in the flavouring.
> 
> Since I have been using WS-23 in my fruit mixes I started having a cough now and then. But a real smokers cough. I hope it's the WS-23. Going to drop it in the next few batches of juices I make and see if things improve.



Please let us know what your findings are with this @Adephi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> Please let us know what your findings are with this @Adephi


Will do. 

This WS-23 is really not working for me. So far I think I'm the only person that prefer Koolada.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Don't worry @Adephi 
If you know what works for you then you are winning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000

Had a similar situation recently.. Took the usual broncho cough syrup and anti-biotics, also doc said to nebulise couple times a day which made a huge diff.. This was not vaping related and quite a few ppl had it around the same time..

Anyway the vape that worked perfectly were more MTL with narrow drip tips, restricted air flow and a power level that minimized vapour. Menthol didn't help much. I mostly vaped Joose Toffee d'Luxe in a Merlin Mini with afc half opened at around 28-30w with dual claptons. Short draws didn't make much clouds. The juice was soothing and frankly it seemed to help. DL vapes or any more power or air was trouble.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## BATMAN

@QKNatasha I wish I had found this thread earlier as this happens to me now and again.

The first time it had happened,I think @Silver may remember that I sought help on one of the vapecon threads and we tried to figure out why this happened to me.

The first thing was that I could vape my 3mg juices at low wattages with absolutely no fuss,but the moment I through in a powerful build at high watts it would hit my throat very badly.

Secondly,and this was the biggest culprit,was that when I vaped max vg liquids,I would cough non stop and wake up in the mornings still coughing,with the sensation of juice being stuck in my chest.it was as if the vg had 'flooded' my chest (this is the best way I can explain it).
Upto this day,any max vg juice does this to me instantly,regardless of wattage,atty,nic strength and so on.

Thirdly,too much of airflow does give me a cough on loooooong draws (in an attempt to throw a lekker big cloud).
I always have to semi restrict my airflow on my atties if I attempt to do this.

These may just be the things that cause the exact same coughing fit to me,but perhaps you or somebody else could relate to it somewhere along the line.
The coughing fit is a nasty thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre

Adephi said:


> Will do.
> 
> This WS-23 is really not working for me. So far I think I'm the only person that prefer Koolada.


Have you tried FA Polar Blast yet?


----------



## Adephi

Andre said:


> Have you tried FA Polar Blast yet?


No not yet. The 3 vendors I normaly use doesnt stock it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

do any of you guys with the ailments still analogue.my issues ended when I quit now I cough almost as I do it for fun and sometime when I vape too hard and the juice goes down my throat.


----------

